# Finally got vaccinated!



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Went to hospital early morning and got in line. No breakfast, no nothing. Was surprised to see people still ahead of me.

When they opened up, they gave everyone papers to put in their phone number, National ID number, etc... Then they took my medical history.

All this took a little time. But was expected. When you go to a Govt run teaching hospital for a FREE vaccine, the price is PAPERWORK and lots of it.

When I got my vaccination card made, it was only a minute to get the shot.

I asked the doctor, *"So we're done? I go home"?*

*"No, you sit there for 10 minutes. THEN you go home."*, he said.

*"Why... what's going to happen in 10 minutes?"*

*"We have to check if you'll turn into a pumpkin. If it doesn't happen in 10 minutes, you can leave".*

So I waited 5 minutes and walked off. I'm fine. They'll call me for the second shot in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

My only regret... the girl taking my medical history was awfully pretty. I wanted to chat with her but she was so busy.. she was working like lightning. Couldn't get her number. No time for even a Hello-Hi...

Maybe when they call me for the second shot.....

Anyway.

Sitting in one of the parking lots .. next to a food court. Could smell fried onions. Didn't have breakfast... I love onions. We all do.... national food ingredient... fried onions...

Darn cop was staring at me. Why do cops always stare at me? One more reason why I don't like cops...









The start of the line... supposed to go through the big doors at the top of the stairs.









Inside finally, got my medical history done and waiting in line to get my vaccination card made.

















One minute after the shot, "waiting to turn into a pumpkin" (according to the doctor).









The mask is real, the shades are real, the hat is photoshopped. In case you were wondering.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Had both of mine now. Had the Oxford, first one made me feel rough right up until I had the second one which seemed to cure me of the first. So many vaccines around now I'm losing track


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

????????????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Had the Oxford, first one made me feel rough right up until I had the second one which seemed to cure me of the first.


Yep. I'm feeling a little fraked up too. Means the vaccine is working.



> So many vaccines around now I'm losing track


There are I think 2 or 3 American ones. Those are not cleared for use in our country. And even if they were, I don't see anyone using them. They will be super expensive.

Then there is the Oxford vaccine. There was some problem about it causing blood clots in the brain. But that seems to happen to women mostly... specially those on birth control pills.

I still would never have used it simply because the version *we (and many in Europe)* would've got in Pakistan was going to be made under license in India.

I am not going to put anything made in India into my bloodstream. I am sure they would've mucked it up somehow.. it's what India does. And they have in fact, mucked it all up. They can't make the Oxford vaccine after all. Even after USA just released the raw materials for the vaccine. If they do start supplying the Oxford vaccine, I am sure they would have cut some corners somewhere.. which you will only find out about later when you are dying or worse.

There are the Chinese vaccines. I have got the Sinopharm shot. It's like 79-86% effective. Good enough. And we are getting unlimited supplies from China. There is also a new Chinese vaccine coming which does the job in one shot only. Supposed to take care of all the new mutations.

And then there is the Russian SPUTNIK-V. It's a great vaccine. But you have to pay for it and it's also available for a few days and then it runs out again and again. Russia doesn't have the vaccine making infrastructure China has. Nobody does.

Also I know of 3 fake vaccines.

1. Indian developed COVAXIN. It was made for propaganda purposes by Hindu Fundamentalists (we suspect it was made out of cow dung). If it was any good, India wouldn't have the highest infection and death rate right now.

2. Iranian vaccine. It was made by the "Office of Enforcement of the Edicts of Khomaini". Made for propaganda purposes to fool their own people. It's just tap water, I believe.

3. Vietnam just announced they are going to make their own from scratch. Yeah... sure.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > Had the Oxford, first one made me feel rough right up until I had the second one which seemed to cure me of the first.
> 
> 
> Yep. I'm feeling a little fraked up too. Means the vaccine is working.
> ...


Yep definitely a lot around at the moment and avoiding the ones you are is an excellent idea.

I know they are working on making the Oxford and Pfizer compatible and interchangeable at the moment. My wife had the Pfizer and no side effects at all. With the Oxford it just felt like flu for a few weeks, didn't stop me doing anything.

One shot long term would be the ideal way to go as looks as though the Covid vaccine will become annual like flu jabs.

I would have loved the option of the Sputnik-V, that would have been one up in the pub lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I would have loved the option of the Sputnik-V, that would have been one up in the pub lol


I tried twice to get Sputnik-V. Both times "sorry we ran out". It'll be available in a few days again but then the Govt texted me that they are ready for me with the free Chinese stuff. I couldn't pass that up. What if I said "no thanks I'm going for the Russian one" and then I go to the other hospital and they say "oh we ran out again".... I was done being a shuttlecock.

It would have been nice to have some vodka powered vaccine in me though... just to brag about it to my old school teacher who once told us:

*If you are not a Communist in your 20's and 30's, you don't have a heart.*

*If you are still a Communist by the time you are 40, you don't have a brain.*

As a former Communist, I feel nostalgic for the good old days. I know the Russians aren't Commies any more... but the Chinese still are (technically). So I can still feel some nostalgia.

Right now that nostalgia is giving me a pain in my stomach. But it's a good kind of working man's pain. At least that's what I am telling myself.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > I would have loved the option of the Sputnik-V, that would have been one up in the pub lol
> 
> 
> I tried twice to get Sputnik-V. Both times "sorry we ran out". It'll be available in a few days again but then the Govt texted me that they are ready for me with the free Chinese stuff. I couldn't pass that up. What if I said "no thanks I'm going for the Russian one" and then I go to the other hospital and they say "oh we ran out again".... I was done being a shuttlecock.
> ...


Sometimes taking our second choice has to be done and in two weeks you will at least have some immunity whilst waiting for the second jab.

Funny how we always remember sayings from old school days. Mine said get as high up the education scale as you want, then go to Canada. Didn't make sense at the time, but with age I can see where he was coming from.

At least side effects mean we have been jabbed with something, that's what I kept telling myself lol Co-codamol (mix of codeine and paracetamol) washed down with rum got me through though.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Funny how we always remember sayings from old school days.


I had COVID and one of the side effects was a massive memory boost. I read about it and it seems COVID sometimes tries to give you brain damage. If the brain fights back, you get stuff like super memory recall. Right now I can even recall the farting fat kid sitting two rows ahead of us in class, who tried to pin his farts on the rest of us.



> At least side effects mean we have been jabbed with something


Exactly. I know now it wasn't distilled water. :bouncy:

Both Oxford and Sinopharm use the Cold Virus to spread dead COVID DNA into our cells. The Cold Virus is very very good at doing that. That is why we are getting mild flu like aches and pains.



> Co-codamol (mix of codeine and paracetamol) washed down with rum got me through though.


Ice cream makes it better in my case.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > Funny how we always remember sayings from old school days.
> 
> 
> I had COVID and one of the side effects was a massive memory boost. I read about it and it seems COVID sometimes tries to give you brain damage. If the brain fights back, you get stuff like super memory recall. Right now I can even recall the farting fat kid sitting two rows ahead of us in class, who tried to pin his farts on the rest of us.
> ...


Now you've mentioned it, I think I'll have ice-cream anyway lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I think I'll have ice-cream anyway


Yes sir. I am going to snort ice cream for the next 3 weeks. I feel normal today. Almost. It helps.

















Cheers.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Sean Khan said:


> > I think I'll have ice-cream anyway
> 
> 
> Yes sir. I am going to snort ice cream for the next 3 weeks. I feel normal today. Almost. It helps.
> ...


Good choice, I love those. Glad they've having the desired effect and you're in recovery


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you. I'm okay now... vaccine flu symptoms gone.. like 95-99%.

I got the idea of ice cream when I was driving in the hospital (it's huge) and came across a tanker pumping liquid oxygen into a building. I drove through the white cloud surrounding the tanker and thought *"Ice Cream!"... *driving through a cloud of liquid oxygen is a magical experience. Everyone needs to try that sometime. *Do not smoke a cigarette at that point... or it'll be your last cigarette. :nono: :banana: *

I was under stress at the time so didn't take a pic. Not the stress of the shot I was going to get .... rather the stress of standing in line. My sister had the shot a day earlier and she told me to expect a long line (she was right).

I hate standing in long lines. And traffic jams. Very stressful.

Also something I later found funny... the people who were next in line to me... old husband and wife... their car got stolen from inside the main parking lot. Security and cameras everywhere and still it was gone.

It seems they ran into a nice young man who claimed to be a parking attendant.. they gave him the car keys and Rs.100 and went inside leaving him to park the car.

He did not park. He went off with it.

It was a day full of adventure.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

The only way to beat temptation is to give in to it lol So if the brain says ice-cream, ice-cream it has to be. That must have been a good sight.

I find queuing stressful and try to avoid it as much as possible. In traffic it can't be helped and I've learned just to switch the mind off and people watch whilst waiting.

I was lucky as the medical staff come into my workplace, so they do the waiting and we roll up and get the jab straight away. My wife I drop off to do the queuing and I sit in the car enjoying the country views looking for rabbits lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> and I sit in the car enjoying the country views looking for rabbits...


.... armed with a slingshot?

This is my proof of vaccination card (I redacted some details):















It's incomplete. They will stamp it when I get the second shot. Then I can get a "vaccine passport" for international travel if I so choose.

BTW, notice the bed in this pic:









I asked them what's that doing there (the room is one of the cafeterias normally)? They said we put it there in case someone reacts badly to the vaccine. But never had to use it.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

No, don't shoot rabbits. Up to about 10 years ago they were everywhere 24/7, but now they are a very rare sight. Disease has wipped most of them out around here.

We have a basic record card, but doesn't have any real value. There's talk of using one of the official health service apps. Still work on progress so far.

Most I know that had side effects didn't kick on for around 24 hours. But there's always a worry about the recipient going into shock, which is almost instant


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have had both of my Pfizer shots now and followed my primary care provider's advice and took some paracetamol and some allergy pills the day of each shot and the only side effects I experienced were a mild headache and soreness around the injection site. My brother has some health issues so I felt it was important to get the shot to protect him, plus I had the real disease back in January and don't want to go through that again!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And this is when my sister got vaccinated.

No she doesn't wear a "burka"... this is just the way she has fun on Youtube.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like that Chinese vaccine has LSD like side effects .


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Wait till we get second dose....


----------



## pyzdra1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Got my done yesterday in Oxford.
I was sleeping like a baby after this, 14 hours straight.
When I wake up, I feel great and well rested.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Aint got mine, aint going to. If you did, you can't get it from me and I can't get it from you. Had it once already and don't see the need. Plus I don't trust anyone anymore, they may be setting us up for the hurry go dirty whoop'n jingles for all I know.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Was offered the shot at Wally World today and refused. I think the Wuhan is a lot like a STD , when you're as antisocial as I am the odds of catching it are pretty slim.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> I have had both of my Pfizer shots now and followed my primary care provider's advice and took some paracetamol and some allergy pills the day of each shot and the only side effects I experienced were a mild headache and soreness around the injection site. My brother has some health issues so I felt it was important to get the shot to protect him, plus I had the real disease back in January and don't want to go through that again!


Same here Robert, I take care of my 92 yr old Mom in law, so also felt the need to get my shots....had Pfizer as you did, also had Covid in January.
My 2nd shot gave me a terrible migraine for 2 days, and severe chills that night.....could NOT get warm but after 2 days, all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

cromag said:


> Was offered the shot at Wally World today and refused. I think the Wuhan is a lot like a STD , when you're as antisocial as I am the odds of catching it are pretty slim.


Antisocial? You literally just said you were at wally world , isnt that some kind of big amusement park?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Pee_Drizzle said:


> cromag said:
> 
> 
> > Was offered the shot at Wally World today and refused. I think the Wuhan is a lot like a STD , when you're as antisocial as I am the odds of catching it are pretty slim.
> ...


LOL , I go early to a small store


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

????
Cool cool, just seemed funny.

But honestly that just raised further questions.. you go to an amusement park, early? To a small store?
I donno, maybe amusement parks are different there, but that seems really odd to me.
All i know about Walley world is thag its the place that family were trying to get to in that movie..


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

"Wally world" AKA WalMart


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

Ha! Ok, well thats just darn confusing ????
Makes much more sence now though.


----------

